# Furniture - First attempt



## Johnboy2978 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, here's my first attempt at photographing furniture.  This was for an antique shop which is very crowded.  I think I would prefer having everything staged in an actual studio so that you can control the BG.  Items w/ mirrors are really distracting.  I'd appreciate any comments.  I know there's several, and I'm just looking for overall comments.  Would you be happy with these or no?  

1 






2





3





4





5





6





7


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 11, 2011)

look damn fine!


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to comment Trever1t. Anyone else have any thoughts on them?


----------



## abaldman11 (Dec 27, 2011)

Overall a nice job. It's tough to shoot furniture in tight quarters. The one thing I've learned is not to shoot the item square to the camera. Even just a slight angle gives more dynamics. Also a Lilly's perspective correction goes a long way.


----------



## thierry (Dec 27, 2011)

I like em. I personally may have photoshopped the tags out or have removed them prior to photographing if possible.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks folks.  This is my first shooting furniture.  If I go back and shoot again in a few months, I'll have her remove all the tags.  For my first shots, I just told her to arrange things how she wanted, but the tags should've been removed.  "Lilly's Perspective" .... please explicate.


----------



## abaldman11 (Jan 10, 2012)

Johnboy2978 said:
			
		

> Thanks folks.  This is my first shooting furniture.  If I go back and shoot again in a few months, I'll have her remove all the tags.  For my first shots, I just told her to arrange things how she wanted, but the tags should've been removed.  "Lilly's Perspective" .... please explicate.



Sorry. That was auto correct taking over. Should have been "a little perspective correction"


----------



## tirediron (Jan 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## nmoody (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks great, they are busy but I believe it works!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 11, 2012)

Probably best to do it at night when there is no sun.  I see mixed WB from the store lights and from the sun outside.  OR cover up the store front window.  I also notice fluorescent light from the ceiling.  I probably turn that off too.  The mixed WB may be caused by either of those two things.


----------

